# دليل شركات الاتصالات في المملكة العربية السعودية



## الأعجوبة2 (12 فبراير 2010)

:10:

شركة أفلاك 
Head Office - JEDDAH 
Off # 1, 2nd Floor, Tower C, City Center Building, Madinah Road, Jeddah 
Mailing Address :
P.O. Box 12507
Jeddah - 21483
K.S.A. Telephone : 966-2-6659942
Fax : 966-2-6657063
Email : [email protected]
Branch Office - RIYADH 
Riyadh, Olaya, Khurais Road, IBN Wadah Street, Al-Kharashi Group
Mailing Address :
P.O. Box 19858
Riyadh - 11445
K.S.A. Telephone : 966-1-4657722
Fax : 966-1-4661323
Email : [email protected]

Branch Office - KHOBAR 
Near Al Maktaba Bookstore, King Abdul Aziz Street, Khobar 
Branch Manager : Mr. Mohammed Siraj 
Mailing Address :
P.O. Box 31435
Al Khobar - 31952
K.S.A. Telephone : 966-3-8644070
Fax : 966-3-8986549
Email : [email protected] 
Branch Office - KHAMIS MUSHAYT 
1st Floor, Maktaba Al-Hikma Building, Sharafiya Street 
Mailing Address :
P.O. Box 2061
Khamis Mushayt
K.S.A. Telephone : 966-7-2220111
Fax : 966-7-2220111 Ext.107 
Email : [email protected] 

شركة iwللإتصالات 
AL-Madinah St. ALhouwaish Center
Jeddah,KSA
PHONE: (966) 2-2842552
FAX: (966) 2-6519892
e-mail: [email protected]

شركة ميديونت 
صندوق بريد 14466 الرياض 11424 المملكة العربية السعودية.
هاتف:3623-462-1-00966 فاكس:7876-465-1-00966
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected]

شركة واي فاي السعودية
شارع العليا العام
مقابل مكتبة الملك فهد 
هاتف: + (966) 1 416.0808
فاكس: + (966) 1 416.0909
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected]

شركة بعد للإتصالات 
المركز الرئيسي/جـدة
شارع الأمير ماجد 
ص.ب 6045- جدة 21442 ، المملكة العربية السعودية
هاتف: 6918787 – 2 - 966
فاكس: 6918525 – 2 – 966
الفــروع
الرياض
شارع العليا العام، مركز الموسى التجاري 
ص.ب 1223 - الرياض 11431 ، المملكة العربية السعودية
هاتف: 4650604 – 1 – 966
فاكس: 4653734 – 1 – 966
الخبـر
تقاطع شارع 25 مع شارع الأمير نوَاف 
ص.ب 1674 - الخبر 31952 ، المملكة العربية السعودية
هاتف: 8679249 – 3 – 966
فاكس: 8671339 – 3 – 966 
المدينة المنورة 
شارع سلطانة ، مركز السلام التجاري
ص.ب 5158 
هاتف: + 966- 4- 8226900
فاكس: +966-4-8263864 
شركة الجماز للإتصالات 
P.B.No:4310,Riyadh-11491
TEL: (+966) 1 477-6700
FAX+966) 1 477-4737
[email protected] 
Jeddah Western Province 
Tel: (+966) 2 661-2730
Fax+966) 2 661-1283 
Dammam Eastern Province 
Tel: (+966) 3 841-2640
Tel: (+966) 3 857-1978
Fax+966) 3 859-5510

شركة دلتا للإتصالات 
Delta Ltd.
PO Box 10373, Riyadh 11433
Tel : 00966-1-465-0709
Fax : 00966-1-465-0634
Email : [email protected]

شركة STE للإتصالات
Head Office:
P.O. Box 391 
Jeddah 21411
Tel : 9662 - 629 4135
Fax: 9662 - 629 4084.
Riyadh Branch:
Tel/Fax: 9661 - 291 7037. 
Dammam Branch:
Tel/Fax: 9663 - 839 1162
E-MAIL: [email protected]

شركة إتصالات للإتصالات
Al sunaid Center , King Khaled St. 
P.O.Box 9798 , Dammam , 31423 
Tel # : +966-3 834-3000 
Fax# : +966-3-833-4664 

شركة أبرار للإتصالات
Al sunaid Center , King Khaled St. 
P.O.Box 9798 , Dammam , 31423 
Tel # : +966-3 834-3000 
Fax# : +966-3-833-4664 

الأول للإتصالات
P.O. Box :: 431, Riyadh - 11383,
Office Telephone :: 966-1-281 2777 
Office Fax :: 966-1-281 2727 
E-mail :: [email protected] 

شركة كابلات جدة للإتصالات
PO Box 31248, Jeddah 21497
Tel: +966 2 636 0770, 638 0881, 637 2299
Fax: +966 2 636 4695, 635 0909, 635 4754
PO Box 2450, Riyadh 11451
Tel: +966 1 402 4996
Fax: +966 1 403 8447
PO Box 4689,Dammam 
Tel: +966 3 833 6216
Fax: +966 3 833 6540

شركة كنوز للإتصالات
P.O.BOX # 260522 Riyadh 
11342 
Phone: +966 55 18 77 35 
Fax: +966 (1) 493-4984 
Email: [email protected]
شركة ISOللإتصالات E-MAIL:[email protected]

شركة جنتك للإتصالات
S7 E3 Sector 
Al Saalebah Dist. 1 
Omer Al Makhsoumi St. (181) 
P.O. Box 1531 
Jeddah — 21441 
Tel: +966(2) 636 7525 
Fax: +966(2) 636 7508 
Email: [email protected]

King Faisal Foundation Building 
South Tower 
5th Floor, Olaya Dist. 
P.O. Box 43054 
Riyadh — 11561 
Tel: +966(1) 465 6428 
Fax: +966(1) 464 5773 
Email: [email protected] 
Airport Street 

Dhahran 
P.O. Box 8 
Dammam — 31411 
Tel: +966(3) 899 2874 
Fax: +966(3) 899 2372 
Email: [email protected]

شركةالملز 
P.O. Box 301522
Riyadh 11372
Saudi Arabia.
Managing Director E-mail : [email protected]


شركة سعودي بل
.O. Box 52969 Riyadh 11573
Voice: (+966 1) 460 6000 Fax: (+966 1) 460 7987
L.C. 10101713163 C.R. 118412
Jeddah: Voice: (+966 2) 661 4888 Fax: (+966 2) 669 3056
Al-Khobar: Voice: (+966 3) 864 4898 Fax: (+966 3) 897 0849 
شركة ناتل للإتصالات
Riyadh H.O. 
P.O. Box 9260, Riyadh 11413 
Tel. +966 1 241 0111 
Fax. +966 1 241 3894 
Email. [email protected] 

P.O. Box 7195, Jeddah 21462 
Tel. +966 2 672-2460 x 438 
Fax. +966 2 672-2460 x 435 

شركة ديتكون السعودية المحدودة
P.O.Box: 22135 
Riyadh 11495 
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
Tel: +966 1 249 9444 
Fax:+966 1 249 7887 

شركة Xelenللإتصالات
PO Box 13241, Jeddah 21483 
Tel: (02) 662-3332
Fax: (02) 682-7091

PO Box 53182, Riyadh 11583 
Tel: (01) 465-5092 
Fax: (01) 462-9640

PO Box 2449, Alkhobar 31952 
Tel: (03) 894-8616
Fax: (03) 898-2991

شركة اركون للإتصالات
الرياض , مدينة التخصصي للاتصالات , رقم 22
هاتف 4801166 - 4831166 فاكس : تحويله 110
الصيانة : هاتف مجاني 8001241166
[email protected]

شركة تطوير ون للإتصالات
HQ of Systems Adaptation & Development,
P.O.Box 8835,
Riyadh - 11492
Tel.: +966 1 4539133
Fax: +966 1 4539135
e-mail: [email protected]

شركة ntwwللإتصالات
Farazdaq Street
P.O. Box 2026 
Riyadh 11451 
Tel.: +966 14 782 024 
Fax.: +966 14 761 567 
Mail: [email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]

بلاذر للإتصالات
تلفون 4617153 1 966 
فاكس 4627814 1 966 
ص. ب 46827 الرياض 11564 

المتابع لأنظمة الإتصالات
P.O.Box 50406 Jeddah
Jawharat Al Tahleya
4th Floor
Tel: (+966 2) 6683022 - 6683024 
Fax: (+966 2) 6683027
[email protected]

الشركة التعاونية لأنظمة الإتصالات
الرياض – الملز - شارع الستين - مركز الأمم التجاري
رقم التلفون :
4444 478 (1- 00966)
رقم الفاكس :
6363 476 (1-00966)
[email protected]


الفيصلية للإتصالات
fax:966 1 4611 456
[email protected]

شركة المتجهات
P.O.Box 331219
Riyadh 11373
Tel : +966-1-291 2644
Tel: +966-1-478 5806
Fax:+966-1-206 1920
[email protected]

شركة نت وركس السعودية
Makkah – Khurais Highway
Malaz Area
PO Box 27483, Riyadh 11417
Telephone: +966 1 291 2019
Fax : +966 1 291 2023
E-mail : [email protected]

شركة BITS
Address: Jeddah P.O.Box 8947 JED 21492. 
Tel & Fax: 6605582, 6670082 
E-mail: [email protected]

شركة ZAF
Tel.Nos.: +9661-4530214
Fax No.: +9661-4560091
Email.: [email protected] 

شركة Aircod
العنوان البريدي: 
مؤسسة موسى الفوزان للتجارة
صندوق بريد 8075
الرياض, 11482
المملكة العربية السعودية
هاتف
+96614603106 
[email protected]

الخليج للحول الرقمية
P.O.BOX. 25399 
ABHA 61466 
TELEPHONE: + 966 (7) 229 - 3324 
+ 966 (7) 229 - 3327 
FAX: + 966 (7) 229 - 3345 
E-MAIL: [email protected] 

شركة ADC
شارع العليا العام
مجمع الموسى التجاري (الجديد)، الدور الأول
بالقرب من برج المملكة
[email protected]

شركة العالمية
[email protected]
شركةMDS
[email protected]
النيزك للإتصالات
[email protected]
شركة noviacom
[email protected]
الشركة السعودية اللوجستية للإتصالات
[email protected]
شركة ميرنا للإتصالات
[email protected]
شركة فودا تل
E-mail: [email protected]
شركة تندروير نت
[email protected]
شركة دار موجة
[email protected]
شركة BT السعودية
[email protected]
شركة انتركي 
[email protected]
شركة سيليز للإتصالات
[email protected]
الشركة الإلكترونية للإتصالات الدولية
[email protected]
الشركة العربية للتواصل
[email protected]
شركة واي تي سي
[email protected]
شركة الإتصالات المتكاملة
[email protected]
شركة سيمنيس السعودية
http://www.siemens.com/index.jsp?sdc_p=dpofc157lsmnu
شركة تيلكوم بلس
http://www.telecomplus-sa.com/Welcome_en.asp
شركة المدارية السعودية
http://www.saudiorbital.com.sa
شركة الإتصالات المتقدمة
http://www.businesscall.com.sa

منقول 

أتمنى أن تكون عونا لكم للحصول على وظيفة 

و لا نتسونا بدعائكم معكم للحصول على وظيفة  .


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور, جزاك الله خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مفيدة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالكريم مبارك (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العبادي_079 (16 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ً أخوي والله يجازيك كل خير يا رب*


----------

